# Adopted--Titusville, N.J. 7 year old Golden Ret. needs home-owner dying



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deuce*

Yesterday I emld. to ask a few more questions about Deuce, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for helping Deuce Karen. Let me know if you need my help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

You are an amazing person!!!

I received this VERY HAPPY ENDING NEWS from Diane Wenz!
Way to go, Deuce!
I feel so very sorry for Lori, but I hope this gives her some peace and comfort knowing Deuce will be loved!!

----- Forwarded Message -----
From: "Diane Wenz" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, April 3, 2011 3:35:49 PM
Subject: Deuce's Story - I have found a new home - Thank you

To everyone who tried to help me find a new home:

Woof! (Hello) I just knew that something was up with my Lori. She didn't get up and feed me or let me out like she used to. She didn't rub my ears in that special way. There were alot of people over all the time helping to take care of us. I tried to stay by her all the time but one day I overheard that they were trying to find a new home for me. That Lori was very sick and would even die soon. It was time to take matters into my own paws! My break came when the gate to the yard was left open and out I went. Don't worry. We live in a tiny wooded development on a lake, and I stayed to the side of the road like Lori had taught me. I knew exactly where I had to go. Down the street and over to the neighbor's house. She had been to our home and spoken with Lori alot. She was an animal lover like my Lori. She took one look at me and knew. She bought me a new collar with my name and phone number on it, wrote a letter, stuck it on the collar and took me home. The letter said her best friend's father just had to put his dog to sleep and was so very sad. She just knew that if he and I met, it would be a match made in Heaven and, when my Lori's time came, if we needed a home for me, we should meet. Well! I met him yesterday and he is perfect. I think I'll take him!!! He said he wants me to go for rides in the car with him (I'll try not to throw up) and walks every day. He has a big fenced yard with grass and will be home every day to play with me. I know. He won't be my Lori who rescued me from who knows what could have happened but I think I will have a wonderful life with him.


When the story of my situation got out, everyone was so caring and thoughtful and really helped. Throughout this ordeal there have been alot of Angels flying in and out of our lives. I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for everything.

Love, 
Deuce


----------

